# What happened to Phrag?



## aquacorps (Dec 14, 2007)

I miss his posts. Will he ever be returning? Found it odd that he is no longer listed as a member. He contributed a lot. Rusty


----------



## Sirius (Jan 28, 2008)

What happened to PHRAG? It depends on who you ask. Some say he went insane and is living upstate somewhere in a mental institution. Others say he turned back into a fish and swam out to sea. But I know the truth.

He had a sex change and now performs as Cher in a celebrity impersonator show in Vegas.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 28, 2008)

PHRAG said:


> What happened to PHRAG? It depends on who you ask. Some say he went insane and is living upstate somewhere in a mental institution. Others say he turned back into a fish and swam out to sea. But I know the truth.
> 
> He had a sex change and now performs as Cher in a celebrity impersonator show in Vegas.



What time? This I gotta see.


----------



## e-spice (Jan 28, 2008)

Lance - When are you going to open your store back!?!


----------



## Sirius (Jan 28, 2008)

Lance, I will send you VIP passes for the front row. I still have my moustache and goatee too, so you will know it is me.


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Phrag, welcome back!


----------



## aquacorps (Jan 28, 2008)

Elvis is back in the house.


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 28, 2008)

Cher AND Elvis......such talent


----------



## Heather (Jan 28, 2008)

aquacorps said:


> Elvis is back in the house.




HAHAHA!!! 

Oh dear. Someone shoot me for deleting the photo with him in the kovachii suit. :evil:


----------



## Sirius (Jan 28, 2008)

As for the real reason for my departure from the forum, I really just needed a break. I am still a full time student. I hope to have that all wrapped up by this coming October, and then I am going to enroll in another school for two years. :sob:

I still have my orchids and bonsai. I just finished doing an inventory/cleanup of the plants I lost this winter. I have a shopping list ready as soon as spring is sprung. Nothing bloomed for me this winter, as all of my winter bloomers are still seedlings. Maybe next year.


----------



## L I Jane (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh phrag --trying to reach you for ever so long but no response so nice to see you are here even for a visit.Vandafinitia Blaupunkt is coming along with 2 spks so I'm thrilled.Thanks!


----------



## Heather (Jan 29, 2008)

: ) 

You were missed, P. 

Jane - I did mention that the other day per our conversation.


----------



## Sirius (Jan 29, 2008)

Jane, did you email? I wasn't able to receive private messages after I left. Sorry about that. You will have to post pics when the Vandafinetia blooms.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 29, 2008)

e-spice said:


> Lance - When are you going to open your store back!?!




I'll try to get it open this week.
I got side tracked with opening a new business.


----------

